# breeding question.



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

I have 1 red male halfmoon betta and 1 female crowntail betta. What do you think will come from this combination? Will I get different combinations or will they all be either halfmoons or crowntails? I've never breed bettas before, and I would really like to know this.


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

That combination (as well as many combinations) can cause mutant bettas that can look pretty ugly. It also ruins the bloodline (if they are full breed). It might work, I am just repeating what I have heard. I have looked into the manner myself.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

You would defenately not get Halfmoons out of that cross. You will get various Veil tails with different degrees of Combtail/Crowntail traits. I have seen some CTVT's that look really nice. I have about 10 males right now with different tail looks from one of my Crowntail lines. It's not something I was trying for but I got one big awesome Copper 8 ray CT male from that spawn to show for it and two spawns from him crossed with a Gold DDRCT. Just remember that you need to have a way to sell the offspring and the room to grow them to adulthood.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok, is there any other way to get halfmoons from a halfmoon male and ... female? I have also tried breeding my crowntail male with my veiltail female, you can see them in my album, but they wouldn't breed cause the eggs would not leave the female when the male tried to squeeze her. Right now I have 2 female veiltails, 2 female and male crowntails, 1 male veiltail, and 1 male halfmoon.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

I've been breeding Halfmoon males to veiltail females for quite some time now because I couldn't afford to buy good Halfmoon females online (or was too stubborn to) and none of the fish stores in a hundred mile radius sells them. I'm finally in a position to have Halfmoon females of my own to choose from. Breeding HM to VT only results in lowering the ray count so the more rays in the females caudal fin the more rays in the offspring. After 3 or 4 generations of carefully choosing the females with the best ray count and crossing them with males that have 16 or more ray splittings I have Halfmoon females. If you can find a good Halfmoon female you should go that route rather than having a bunch of Veils and Deltas from a HM X VT spawn that you have to trade for little at the fish store or give away.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank u for letting me know this cause as I said before, I have 2 female veiltails sO I'll just do what u said and see wer that leads me. Thanks


----------

